# ArcheAge



## Wolfner (31. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Huzzah!

Normalerweise mag ich keine koreanischen MMORPGs.
Aber das hier ist ein Sandbox MMOG :-B


*Tech-Demos:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5RUDtslVVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yvE_fzG9WqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KjSb74gFdDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*
Social Skills, Crafting, Housing* etc.:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9stDIOCN4kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yv5Sh3M2iP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XV58w8XqtBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfner (31. Oktober 2010)

*Seeschlachten/Schiffe:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7FvhyOuDWQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2VEYNyIOgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Kampf *(bis auf mounted combat gibts hier nichts zu sehen befürchte ich):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c64GRe90Zgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und zu guter letzt noch die offizielle Seite:
http://archeage-online.com/


Mit dem Charakterlook werd ich mich trotzdem wahrscheinlich nie anfreunden können.

MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik sieht ja toll aus, aber um so besser die Grafik ist, umso mehr lässt die performance nachher zu wünschen übrig. Viel mit Massenschlachten-Action wird da wohl nciht gehen wie es aussieht.
Eigentlich ist auch scheinbar noch nichts wirklich interessantes über das Spiel bekannt, ich hoffe einfach mal das es nicht son reinfall wird wie alle anderen in den letzten Jahren releasten Sandbox MMOs - gerade was Gameplay angeht waren einige davon steuer- und Individualisierungstechnisch totaler bullshit.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Grafik ist wirklich nice. Mehr kann und will ich dazu erstmal nicht sagen.


----------



## Wolfner (3. November 2010)

Interview von Massively:



> *Massively: We've heard tell that ArcheAge is heavily influenced by Ultima Online in that there is no preset advancement path, players choose skills, etc. We've seen some interesting speculation about everything from witchcraft to wild nature to romance skill trees. Can you talk a bit about the game's unique skills, how they're acquired and advanced, and if there are any limitations?*
> *
> Jake Song*: In _ArcheAge_ (currently in beta phase), there are 10 skill sets. We call these "abilities." Users will be able to create characters by choosing three out of these 10 abilities. Each ability will have levels; when users level-up after gathering experience points, the three abilities will also level-up. Users can change the three abilities any time, but the new ability will start from level one -- that is, the new ability will be of lower level than other abilities that have not been changed. However, by constantly leveling-up, all abilities will eventually reach the highest level. Hence, if users wish, they can fully learn all 10 abilities, although only three can be used at the same time. The cost of changing abilities will be a reasonable amount.
> 
> ...




Originalmeldung


----------



## RDE (6. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist auch scheinbar noch nichts wirklich interessantes über das Spiel bekannt




Für mich reicht die Info dass es ans UO System angelehnt ist.


----------



## Wolfner (7. November 2010)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein:
Auch ein Grund warum ich hier den Asia-Style bei den Charakteren mutwillig übersehe, ist jener, dass mich das alles ein wenig an das alte Secret of Mana erinnert.
Besonders der Eiswald im ersten Trailer.


----------



## Syane (7. November 2010)

war secret of mana nen asndbox spiel?  Also ich hab mir mal bilder angesehen ..sah nach singleplasyer aus usw. Aber evtl ganz interessant


----------



## Wolfner (7. November 2010)

Ich meinte von der Atmosphäre her.


----------



## Wolfner (17. November 2010)

Ein *exzellenter *neuer Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Alk-c8J9PXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Versteht mich nicht falsch aber: Das kommt so nie raus :-B


Was mich aber wundert: Sie haben es nun tatsächlich hingebracht männliche Charaktere zu designen, die nicht aussehen als wären sie unter 17 Schwestern aufgewachsen (auch wenn es offenbar momentan nur ein vorgefertigtes Gesichtsmodell gibt).

Tjo ansonsten: Noch ein wenig an der Sichtweite schrauben, ein paar kleine Texturenfehler, hier und da, aber sonst offenbar Top-Featurette.
Besonders die Belagerungsschlacht mit beweglichen Rammen/Belagerungstürmen und zerstörbaren Mauern sieht fein aus (bereitet euch auf die Meldung vor, dass das Teil instanziert ist oder zu Release nicht dabei. Nur zur Sicherheit)


----------



## Deathstyle (17. November 2010)

Netter Trailer, schön das die Elfe nix drunter trägt.. xD

/e: die Burgen und Schlösser sahen verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (17. November 2010)

Kann mir wer bitte den Trailer übersetzen? 

Ansonsten sieht/hört das Spiel sich ja schonmal ganz nett an, mal abwarten was am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Wolfner (25. November 2010)

Erstmals ein bisschen Gameplay:

http://video.mmosite...n=play&id=15310

Sieht ansich schon recht nett aus.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. November 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch aber: Das kommt so nie raus :-B


Schöner Trailer. Macht wirklich neugierig.

Aber warum soll das so nie rauskommen? Bei 95% des Trailers sieht man an Texturfehlern, Objekt- und Charakterrucklern und den FPS-Einbrüchen beim Burgangriff, dass es schon InGame-Szenen sind. Bei dem Housing und dem Verhalten des Seemonsters hab sie sicher ein bischen nachgeholfen, aber so unrealistisch finde ich die Darstellung nicht. Seeschlachten zwischen Schiffen gibt es zB schon in Darkfall, Seemonster auch (Kraken, Eisdrachen).

Was mich ein wenig verstört ist, dass es scheinbar ein AutoHit-Tab'n-Target-Kampfsystem geben wird, was man auch bei der Schlacht im Hof schön sieht. Alle Charaktere stehen auf dem Fleck und schlagen in rythmischen Abständen immer in die gleiche Richtung mit der gleichen Animation. Das gabs bei UO zB nicht. Fände ein freies Kampfsystem, wie in Darkfall oder Mortal Online herrausfordernder, wo man seine Schläge, Pfeile und Magie richtig zielen muß und der Gegner auch die Chance hat, auszuweichen.

Aber mal überraschen lassen. Gibts schon Infos zu Releaseplänen?



Wolfner schrieb:


> Erstmals ein bisschen Gameplay:
> 
> http://video.mmosite...n=play&id=15310
> 
> Sieht ansich schon recht nett aus.


Grad angeschaut. Werd das Spiel sicher weiterverfolgen und es ggf. auch mal Probespielen. Aber schade, von dem was man da sieht, wirkt es wie ein weiterer Asia-WoW-Klon, nur diesmal im Sandbox-Gewand ... Ich finde solche Tab'n-Target Kampfsysteme inzwischen extrem öde.

Auch wirkt es sehr Klassenbezogen. Nach dem was man da gesehen hat, gibt es Fernkampfklassen, Nahkampfklassen und Magierklassen, wahrscheinlich nochmal getrennt zwischen Support und Damage.


----------



## Konov (26. November 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber mal überraschen lassen. Gibts schon Infos zu Releaseplänen?



In dem Interview oben stand was von erstmal in Korea nächstes Jahr und danach vllt woanders.
Also sehr wage... ^^




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Grad angeschaut. Werd das Spiel sicher weiterverfolgen und es ggf. auch mal Probespielen. Aber schade, von dem was man da sieht, wirkt es wie ein weiterer Asia-WoW-Klon, nur diesmal im Sandbox-Gewand ... Ich finde solche Tab'n-Target Kampfsysteme inzwischen extrem öde.
> 
> Auch wirkt es sehr Klassenbezogen. Nach dem was man da gesehen hat, gibt es Fernkampfklassen, Nahkampfklassen und Magierklassen, wahrscheinlich nochmal getrennt zwischen Support und Damage.



Stimmt, es hat auf mich auch gewirkt wie AION, jedenfalls das Gameplay Video sieht doch verdächtig ähnlich aus wie eine frühe AION Version.
Nicht dass das schlecht sein muss, aber du hast Recht, dass - wie du es so schön nennst - Tab'n-Target Kampfsysteme, langsam ihren Reiz verlieren.


----------



## Wolfner (26. November 2010)

Das mit dem Kampfsystem dachte ich mir auch.

Andererseits: Sandbox-Spiele gibts nichtmehr allzuviele. Daher seh ich in dem Fall sogar über einzelne, altbackene Features hinweg.


----------



## Wolfner (29. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder ein kleines Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzxGcY-y0J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist schon ein wenig älter, aber hier glaub ich noch nicht aufgetaucht.

Der Kampf sieht immer noch langweilig aus, aber wenigstens gibts Spielerstädte (ab der Hälfte des Videos), fahrbare Belagerungswaffen (auch etwa dort) und Piers an denen man sich Schiffe bauen kann.


----------



## Zervesa (10. Januar 2012)

Meine Gilde die Dark Falls werden es auch spielen.

Also wer Lust hat kann sich gerne bei uns melden!


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Januar 2012)

Die neueren Gameplay Videos sehen unglaublich gut aus, dazu haben sie mitlerweile, wenn auch nur bruchhaft, etwas mehr vom Spiel preisgegeben: http://archeage-online.com/


----------



## Zervesa (11. Januar 2012)

Kann da auch diese Seite empfehlen: http://archeage-online.de/


----------



## Mr.62 (11. Januar 2012)

ist das game grad in der open beta?


----------



## Zervesa (11. Januar 2012)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> ist das game grad in der open beta?



Nein in der 4 Beta Phase in Korea.


----------



## Mr.62 (11. Januar 2012)

also garnicht verfügbar in europa?


----------



## Zervesa (11. Januar 2012)

Derzeit noch nicht nein.


----------



## bcofido (14. Februar 2012)

Auf www.archeage-online.de gibt es im Forum eine große Knowledge Base zum Spiel.
Alle aktuellen Infos auf Deutsch, inkl. PvP, PvE, Crafting usw.

Deuschsprachige Archeage Knowledge Base

Da kommt was Großes auf uns zu!


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (20. Februar 2012)

Hey,
ein Kumpel hat mir heute in der Berufsschule von Arche Age erzählt. Hörte sich genial an.. hab mir eben ein paar Videos auf Youtube reingezogen und bin hellauf begeistert. Eigentlich Traumhaft was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Vorallem was man alles Bauen kann.. was wirklich animiert ist und etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.. Häuser, Burgen, Schiffe.. Pflanzen/ Bäume anbauen, Tiere züchten und alles open world !
Dann das Open PvP mit möglichen Massenschlachten, inkl. Gerätschaften.. Weltbosse, schicke Rüstungen. Irgendwie eine Mischung aus gewohnten MMO und Sandbox. Man kann es so spielen wie man möchte.. als Pirat auf Hoher See, am Land als Farmer oder Krieger.. genial  Man kann aus 10 Skillbäumen 3 Wählen.. keine vorgeschriebenen Klassen.

Soviele kleinigkeiten und möglichkeiten die ich nicht aufgezählt habe... echt Wahnsinn.


----------



## enaske (21. Februar 2012)

ArcheAge wird auch das Spiel der Spiele, für jedem was dabei.

Im Moment ist es eher noch ein Geheimtipp für all diejenigen die die Nase voll haben von den "alten" Schinken. 
Da es sich in der CBT4 befindet. Eine CBT5 ist auch angekündigt. Danach vermutlich open Beta. Intern wird an einem englischen Client gearbeitet.
Zu beginn wählt man eines von 8 Völkern aus (4 pro Fraktion) und danach 3 Klassen aus 10. Sprich ihr könnt insgesamt 1 von 120 Klassen spielen.

In ArcheAge kann man fast alles tun wovon man träumt. 
Ob es "echtes" Open PVP ist, ob man eine Burg belagern will in epischen Schlachten... eventuell wird man aber auch Pirat und entert Schiffe und / oder birgt versunkene Schätze aus alten Schiffswracks oder ihr macht es euch als PVE Spieler gemütlich, und raidet in der Woche eure ID's leer 

oder ihr werdet Händler und/oder baut eine Schweinezucht auf .... oder oder oder.... euch steht unbegrenzt Phantasie zur Verfügung und das alles sind nur ~ 10% des Spieles laut Entwicklern bez. es wurden bisher nur 10% entdreckt von dem was alles geht.

Von daher könnt ihr noch viel erwarten von dem Spiel =)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (21. Februar 2012)

enaske schrieb:


> ArcheAge wird auch das Spiel der Spiele, für jedem was dabei.
> [...]
> In ArcheAge kann man fast alles tun wovon man träumt.
> [...]



Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Gibt ja leider nur spärliche Infos zum Spiel (jedenfalls hab ich keine ins Detail gehende gefunden). 



Was ich schonmal persöhnlich schade finde: Es ist leider nur ein Hybrid. Will heißen: Kein richtiges Sandbox. Und da fallen viele Dinge schonmal weg, die in "echten" Sandboxes möglich sind, denn es wird dadurch eben nicht möglich sein, ein "Pirat" zu werden (um mal eines deiner Beispiele aufzugreifen). Denn ein Pirat ist Profitsüchtig und raubt, kapert und plündert um Gewinn zu machen - was jedoch ohne Full-Loot und OpenPvP kaum funktionieren kann. 
(Und ja: Kein Full-Loot hat nicht nur Nachteile für Ganker.)


Aber wie gesagt: Abwarten und Tee trinken. ArcheAge hört sich auf jedenfall interessanter an als die (Themepark-)MMOs der letzten Jahre.


----------



## enaske (22. Februar 2012)

Hey,

naja, es gibt genug info's über das Spiel  (www.archeage-online.de) dort wird im Moment ne Community aufgebaut mit Info's etc.
Wir spielen es im Moment auch selber. Von daher kann ich dir auch sagen das es sehr sehr viel Sandbox Elemente gibt, bloß weil es beides ist heißt es nicht das eins von den beiden zurück stecken muss. Ein Full Loot System ist glaube ich noch geplant. Das spiel steht auch noch recht weit am Anfang im Moment sind ja gerade mal wie schon geschrieben 10%? ev. 15% fertig. Und für 15% ist es schon extrem viel. Du kannst ja quasi alles machen,
was du willst 

Im Moment ist es auch so, das jede Woche ein Patch von ~ 1,5 GB raus kommt. Mit sehr viel Inhalt, es macht auf Jedenfall sehr sehr viel Spaß zu spielen.

Um so mehr freue ich mich schon auf den CBT5 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (27. Februar 2012)

enaske,
wie bist du in die Beta gekommen ? Bist du korenaischer Staatsbürger ? So wie ich informiert bin, würde es zb. als Deutscher Staatsbürger nur auf Illegalen Weg klappen... da man eine Koreanische Identitätsnummer braucht um sich dort anzumelden. Und Identitätsfälschung ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 
Ich kann natürlich auch Mist gelesen haben ^^


----------



## bcofido (29. Februar 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> enaske,
> wie bist du in die Beta gekommen ? Bist du korenaischer Staatsbürger ? So wie ich informiert bin, würde es zb. als Deutscher Staatsbürger nur auf Illegalen Weg klappen... da man eine Koreanische Identitätsnummer braucht um sich dort anzumelden. Und Identitätsfälschung ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
> Ich kann natürlich auch Mist gelesen haben ^^



Nene, da hast du schon absolut richtig gelesen.
Für die CBT4 sind nur koreanische Staatsbürger zugelassen.
ABER
XLgames hat an ausgewählte Fanbases der "westlichen Welt" (archeagesource.com, archeagerussia.ru, archeage-online.de, betacake.net, steparu.com usw.) Invitation-Keys zu Promotionzwecken verschickt. 
Auf dem CBT4-Server tummeln sich neben den Koreanern auch viele Japaner, Chinesen, verdächtig vielen Russen (weil Lineage in RU so populär war/ist) und den US-Amerikanern/Briten auch einige deutsche Spieler.

Ob dies mit der kommenden CBT5 eingeschränkt, beibehalten oder gar erweitert wird, steht allerdings noch in den Sternen.

Mit dem heutigen Patch (Build 84152, Größe 2,3 G wurden wieder ne Menge Neuerungen eingebaut:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSKn5LOFA1E (offizielles Video von Archeage.com)


----------



## Hariharan (12. März 2012)

Also das Video ist der absolute Knaller!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jllA2k7jen4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Je öfter ich es anschaue, desto lustiger isses.
Ich schmeiss mich jedes Mal so weg, das ganze Spiel muss so ne Megaparty gewesen sein


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (12. März 2012)

Ich will auch in die Beta, aber wie ?


----------



## enaske (12. März 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Ich will auch in die Beta, aber wie ?




Die Beta ist gestern zu ende gegangen 

War unser letzer Tag.

PS: Ich bin der der lacht :X


----------



## BaddaBumm (12. März 2012)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Und ja: Kein Full-Loot hat nicht nur Nachteile für Ganker.



Kein Full-Loot hat auch Nachteile für die "normalen" Spieler die kein PKler sein wollen. Denn keine Konsequenzen bedeutet auch im Gegenzug, dass die ganzen Pseudo-PvPler wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen und alles umholzen was bei drei nicht auf dem nächsten Baum hockt bzw. ausgelogt hat.
Solange sie bei einem Tod nix verlieren können... können sie nur gewinnen. Egal ob sie spielen wie ein sehbehindertes Frettchen oder nicht.
Ich hab nix gegen PvP/PK. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich spiel selber PKler. Allerdings ist PvP ohne Full-Loot einfach nur lasch - egal für welche Seite. Es sei denn man trägt so einen ultracoolen Leetnamen und hatte Arenarang 0815 in WoW. Dann kommt einem natürlich kein Full-Loot und oPvP entgegen, da man so oder so nur am kassieren ist und man somit seine Verluste aushebeln kann.

Auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man wirklich eine funktionierende Spielerwirtschaft aufbauen kann ohne Full-Loot oder zumindest massiven Dura-Verlust. Beides scheint ArchAge nicht zu haben. Falls sie es doch schaffen sollten wären sie die Ersten die das hinbekommen würden. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sie es nicht packen.

Das Setting gefällt mir sowieso nicht und das Kampfsysem ist auch wieder 0815. Von daher schau ich mir jetzt zum 2000ten mal neue Gameplay-Videos zu Planetside 2 und warte auf meinen Betakey.


----------



## enaske (12. März 2012)

Es gibt aktuell in einem USA Magazin ein Planetside 2 Beta Key 

Hab davon glaub 20 Mittlerweile <3 einfach eine Zeitung in der USA bestellen. Kostet so um die 10 Euro maximal.

Und wie schon geschrieben. Es wird an einem Full Loot System gearbeitet.


----------



## Syane (13. März 2012)

enaske schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell in einem USA Magazin ein Planetside 2 Beta Key
> 
> Hab davon glaub 20 Mittlerweile <3 einfach eine Zeitung in der USA bestellen. Kostet so um die 10 Euro maximal.
> 
> Und wie schon geschrieben. Es wird an einem Full Loot System gearbeitet.



das da wäre .." Aktuelles Us magazin" ..als ob es davon sooo wenige gibt.


----------



## Madir (13. März 2012)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Kein Full-Loot hat auch Nachteile für die "normalen" Spieler die kein PKler sein wollen. Denn keine Konsequenzen bedeutet auch im Gegenzug, dass die ganzen Pseudo-PvPler wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen und alles umholzen was bei drei nicht auf dem nächsten Baum hockt bzw. ausgelogt hat.
> Solange sie bei einem Tod nix verlieren können... können sie nur gewinnen. Egal ob sie spielen wie ein sehbehindertes Frettchen oder nicht.
> Ich hab nix gegen PvP/PK. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich spiel selber PKler. Allerdings ist PvP ohne Full-Loot einfach nur lasch - egal für welche Seite. Es sei denn man trägt so einen ultracoolen Leetnamen und hatte Arenarang 0815 in WoW. Dann kommt einem natürlich kein Full-Loot und oPvP entgegen, da man so oder so nur am kassieren ist und man somit seine Verluste aushebeln kann.
> 
> ...



Bin da nicht wirklich auf dem laufenden bei Archage aber soweit ich verstanden habe gibt es FFA PvP halt ohne Full Loot aber durchaus Loot in Form von Crafting Resourcen. Item decay für die Handwerker soll es auch geben und "meaningfull" PvP kommt durch die Belagerungen/Territory Control rein.

ArchAge ist nun mal der versuch eines Sandpark MMOROPGs und kann auf Full Loot sicher verzichten.


----------



## Elda (16. März 2012)

Wie kommt man in die Beta?


----------



## Kæran (16. März 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Wie kommt man in die Beta?



legal?
Ne Koreanerin heiraten,
sich von einem Koreaner adoptieren lassen,
in Korea arbeiten und koreanische Sozialabgaben zahlen
oder für eines der wenigen Magazine schreiben die auserwählt sind


----------



## bcofido (17. März 2012)

Gestern wurde Archeage zum ersten Mal im Yogscast besprochen, sprich Hunderttausende haben jetzt das Gameplay gesehen.

Hier mal die Physik des Games aufs Korn genommen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiR74p0yXPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Crazy


----------



## Elda (17. März 2012)

Gibts schon infos wann die CBT 5 startet?


----------



## bcofido (18. März 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Gibts schon infos wann die CBT 5 startet?



Q: Erzählt uns vom Zeitplan für die CBT5

A: Sobald wir alle Bugs und Fehler der CBT4 beseitigt haben, werden wir Informationen über die CBT5 veröffentlichen.
(Bei den Gesprächen in kleiner Runde im Anschlus war herauszuhören, dass die CBT5 auch über einen längeren Zeitraum ähnlich der CBT4 gehen wird.)

Aus dem Q&A Bereich des letzten Community Events.


----------



## Elda (18. März 2012)

Und wie genau kann man sich nen Beta account organisieren?


----------



## bcofido (18. März 2012)

Elda schrieb:


> Und wie genau kann man sich nen Beta account organisieren?



Bis zur CBT4 konnten nur koreanische Staatsbürger an den CBT Phasen teilnehmen.
Diese konnten sich anhand ihrer KSSN registrieren und wurden in einem Losverfahren ausgewählt.

Bisherige Closed Betas:
CBT1 - 22.07.2010 - 25.07.2010 (1000 Spieler)
CBT2 - 04.11.2010 - 07.11.2010 (3000 Spieler)
CBT3 - 24.05.2011 - 29.05.2011 (5000 Spieler)
CBT4 - 08.12.2011 - 11.03.2012 (5000+ Spieler)

Ausnahmen waren und sind:
Die internationale Fachpresse
Russische Gilden wie Advaita, goha, RISE usw. (Jake Song war massiv an der Entwicklung von Lineage beteiligt und hat in Russland noch immer eine riesige Fangemeinde)
Auf Archeage spezialisierte Fanseiten aus der westlichen Welt (archeage-online.com, archeage.ru, archeagerussia.ru, archeage-online.de uvm.) Liste der offiziell geführten Fanseiten

Bisher steht die Aussage, dass für die CBT5 keine weiteren Keys vergeben werden.

Man muss hierbei beachten: 
Es war ursprünglich eine Open Beta nach der CBT4 geplant. 
Da aber zu viele Features noch zu testen und noch einige Bugs zu beheben sind, wurde zusammen mit dem großen Stress Test vom 18.02.2012 die CBT5 angekündigt.
Seit dem 07.03. oder 08.03. (müsste nochmal genauer schauen) können auf der Seite keine Invitation Keys mehr eingetragen werden.
Es wurde auch announced, dass alle bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht eingegebenen Keys verfallen werden.


----------



## Elda (18. März 2012)

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## bcofido (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

am Wochenende hat sich wieder etwas getan im Archeage Universum:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die offizielle Page des chinesischen Archeage-Publishers Tencent ist finalisiert!​Webseite:
http://age.qq.com

Zeitplan der UP2012 am 21.03.

http://game.qq.com/up2012/

Hier noch der Twitter-Feed:

http://t.qq.com/archeage
(Chin. Archeage)

http://t.qq.com/jake-song
(Jake Song)

Seite mit dem Verweis auf (mögliches) Announcement der Beta
(wurde vom Publisher selbst verfasst)

Wunderschön im Stil der vier Jahreszeiten werden das Spiel und viele Informationen präsentiert.

*Beijing, China -* Das innovative koreanischen MMORPG Archeage ist dabei, alle seine Geheimnisse vor dern chinesischen Fans aufzudecken. Beim chinesischen Publisher Tencent gibt es nun erste Bilder und Teaser, die auf der offiziellen chinesischen Seite zu finden sind. Und, was natürlich noch wichtiger ist, die chinesische Beta ist im Anrollen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Basierend auf den vier Jahreszeiten, ist die offizielle Seite in 4 Ausführungen konzipiert. Die Website enthält nicht nur allgemeine Informationen, dynamische Geschichten und Dienstleistungen des Spiels, sondern auch das In-Game-SNS-System. Tencent wird eine Bilanz-Pressekonferenz über seine Spiele am 21. März abhalten. Der Leiter des Planungsteams von XLGAMES _Jinjing Tai _wird persönlich vor Ort sein und hat eine Menge Informationen im Gepäck. Und ein kleines Vögelein hat mir gezwitschert, dass an diesem Tag neben der offiziellen Page wohl auch die chinesische Beta angekündigt wird.

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande: Chinesisch ist viel angenehmer zu übersetzen ^^

Großartige News für einen großartigen Start in die Woche :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Am Mittwoch morgen wissen wir mehr...

Greetz
Fido


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Ist eigentlich schon geplant in welchem Jahr das Release sein soll und vor allem in irgend ner Sprache mit römischen Schriftzeichen? Ich hab zwar auch schon das eine oder andere MMO in koreanisch oder chinesisch gespielt, aber letztendlich war ich mir dann doch nie so ganz sicher, ob ich alles so mache, wies gedacht ist und das Meiste war dann halt immer Try & Error. Bei irgend nem...keine Ahnung...spanischen Spiel könnt man ja wenigstens ins Wörterbuch schauen, aber bei den asiatischen Sprachen geht das nicht so einfach.


----------



## bcofido (24. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon geplant in welchem Jahr das Release sein soll und vor allem in irgend ner Sprache mit römischen Schriftzeichen? Ich hab zwar auch schon das eine oder andere MMO in koreanisch oder chinesisch gespielt, aber letztendlich war ich mir dann doch nie so ganz sicher, ob ich alles so mache, wies gedacht ist und das Meiste war dann halt immer Try & Error. Bei irgend nem...keine Ahnung...spanischen Spiel könnt man ja wenigstens ins Wörterbuch schauen, aber bei den asiatischen Sprachen geht das nicht so einfach.



Ohne Ankündigung und Publisher auch kein Release in greifbarer Zeit.
China ist jetzt neu dabei, Japan (durch Publisher GameOn) springt als nächstes auf.
Dann sehen wir, wie es weiter geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am morgigen Sonntag findet um 18.00 Uhr ein Q&A mit den Beta-Testern statt.
Weitere Details im Forum

Ein Video zum Thema Gildenhausbau und Einweihungsparty bei den Koreanern:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=NRyhCjv0m2o

Greetz
Fido


----------



## Syane (2. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

Hab vorhin in meinem ArcheAge Launcher Informationen zur CBT5 gefunden.


 Da ich hier gelesen habe das einige sehr an Informationen über die CBT5 von Archeage interessiert sind habe ich mal die News für euch ins deutsche übersetzt.


Original (Koreanisch) http://www.archeage....nnouncement/730

Meine Übersetzung:



> Informationen zur 5. CBT & ArcheAge Zugangsvoraussetzung
> 
> Hallo,
> an alle ArcheAge Spieler!
> ...




Leider steht noch kein genaues Datum fest (oder ich konnte es nicht finden) Aber ich werde weiterhin ein Auge offen halten.


Ansonten wird man ja einige wenige von euch wieder in der CBT5 sehen

Und entschuldigt die eventuellen Schreibfehler ..hab das grad um 5 uhr morgens übersetzt


mfg
Syane


----------



## bcofido (2. April 2012)

Das Q&A mit der Comm ist nun abgeschlossen, wir haben das Live-Material bearbeitet und präsentieren nun den ersten deutschsprachigen Cast zu Archeage:

Videostream




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IE4z37uzCAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Audiostream
[media]http://www.archeage-...rcheagetalk.mp3[/media]

MP3 Download
http://archeage-online.de/cast/archeagetalk.mp3

Über 100 Minuten Fragen und Antworten von den Betatestern und Gästen.
Viele Infos zu allen Bereichen des Spiels, vor allem PvP und Klassen/Skills werden stark behandelt.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. April 2012)

Sehr schön gemacht. Danke


----------



## bcofido (8. April 2012)

Zum Abschluss meiner CBT4 Videos habe ich ein kleines Special veröffentlicht.

*Archeage - What a wonderful world*​*90-minütige Dokumentation*

- Die schönsten Gebiete
- Schöne ingame Filme
- Deutsche Kommentare zu jedem Gebiet
- Der komplette OST als Hintergrundmusik





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHTPHZE7Wfo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2CM2UHySL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Viel Spaß beim Ankucken.*​Das war es dann leider auch, mit 120 Videos aus der CBT4 verabschiedet sich das Magazin....
... natürlich nur bis zur CBT5, XLGAMES hat mir schon die Teilnahme bestätigt


----------



## Niburu (19. April 2012)

Ich möchte hiermit nur mitteilen das ich schon ein bisschen neidisch bin.


----------



## Rifter (6. Mai 2012)

Grad hab ich von ArcheAge erfahren, das es ein Sandbox-Game werden soll und das man die Welt dort angeblich beeinflussen kann. Auf der Seite Arche-Age.de hieß es man könne unzählige Inseln ohne einschränkungen (Level?) erkunden.

Ab da hatte das Game meine volle aufmerksamkeit. Auf Youtube sind schon die ersten LPs Online... doch "achje" das erste was man zu Gesicht bekommt ist anscheinend eine Kill-Quest, schlimm genug poppten wenige Sekunden später die EP über din Bildschirm und der Balken füllte sich...

Wie passt das ganze jetzt zusammen?

Quest
Leveln
Klassen (auch wenn 120 kombos möglich sind)
Talentbaum
Fraktionen
???
Hört sich keines wegs nach nem Sandbox an


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Grad hab ich von ArcheAge erfahren, das es ein Sandbox-Game werden soll und das man die Welt dort angeblich beeinflussen kann. Auf der Seite Arche-Age.de hieß es man könne unzählige Inseln ohne einschränkungen (Level?) erkunden.
> 
> Ab da hatte das Game meine volle aufmerksamkeit. Auf Youtube sind schon die ersten LPs Online... doch "achje" das erste was man zu Gesicht bekommt ist anscheinend eine Kill-Quest, schlimm genug poppten wenige Sekunden später die EP über din Bildschirm und der Balken füllte sich...
> 
> ...




Also über Quests kannst du dich doch als EvE-Spieler (wenn ich deinen Nick und Avatar richtig deute) nicht beschweren, die gibts in EvE doch genauso. 

Das Klassen- und Levelsystem find ich jetzt auch nicht so pralle, aber damit muss man sich nunmal abfinden (oder auch nicht). 
Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich Archeage als Sandbox-Themepark-Hybrid" bezeichnen, immerhin aber mir dem Hauptfokus auf Sandbox (Ressourcen-reicher Nordkontinent wird komplett von Spielern erobert/kontorlliert werden können, Items werden hauptsächlich von Spielern hergestellt, Open-PvP und Diebstahl möglich...etc.).

Ein ordentliches Skillsystem wäre mir zwar auch lieber als ein Klassen- und Levelsystem, aber darüber kann ich hinwegsehen, wenn ich mir die anderen Features ansehe: Housing, Spielerstädte und -Festungen, Farming, Schiffsbau und -Kampf, ordentliches Craftingsystem und eine arschgroße veränderliche Welt (in irgendnem Video hat jemand einen ganzen Wald neu gepflanzt) zum Erkunden und Aufspühren von wertvollen und versteckten Ressourcen und Dungeons. Und das Beste: Die ganzen Dinge stehen nicht auf der "To Do"-Liste der Entwickler, sondern sie sind schon in der Beta vorhanden. 

Was soll ich sagen? Kein reines altback'nes Sandbox, klar, aber ich freu mich drauf. :>


Edith sagt: Ach, die Fraktionen. Wie ich verstanden habe, spielen die keine allzu große Rolle. Gilden und Allianzen scheinen Fraktionsübergreifend zu sein


----------



## Rifter (6. Mai 2012)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Also über Quests kannst du dich doch als EvE-Spieler (wenn ich deinen Nick und Avatar richtig deute) nicht beschweren, die gibts in EvE doch genauso.



Nunja, nur haben die Quests in  EVE ein VÖLLIG andere Bedeutung - man kann sie je nach laune komplett ignorieren. Man kann EVE zocken ohne je eine Quest abgeschlossen zu haben. Questen in EVE ist wie jeder andere Beruf auch, man kann ihn ergreifen und Geld machen oder eben nicht.

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "In AcheAge muss man auch keine Quest abschließen"   die alternative wäre sicher grinden. (wobei man auch das in EVE nicht muss   )


----------



## bcofido (6. Mai 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "In AcheAge muss man auch keine Quest abschließen"  die alternative wäre sicher grinden. (wobei man auch das in EVE nicht muss  )



Muss man theoretisch auch nicht :-)

In ArcheAge bekommst du für so ziemlich alles Erfahrungspunkte, was du machst.

Ich nehme jetzt mal mich als Beispiel.
Mein Let´s Play Char hat klassisch gequestet und zum Ende ein bisschen die Sandbox-Features gezeigt, das ist wahr.
Mein Hauptchar hingegen ist teilweise ganz andere Wege gegangen.

Von Level 18 bis Level 26 bin ich ausschließlich durch Crafting, Housing, Farming, Exploring und (ja, auch ein bisschen, man braucht ja Mats zum Craften) Grinding aufgestiegen.

Crafting: Jeder Bauvorgang bringt EP je nach Arbeitskraftpunkteverbrauch. Auf Stufe 20 waren alle Arbeitskraftpunkte (man hat 250) etwa 1 Level wert.
Housing: Jeder Schritt beim Haus-/Boots-/Siege-Bau bringt besonders Punkte. Bei Gildenhäusern sogar der ganzen Gruppe.
Farming: Jeder Abbauvorgang bringt EP (kennt man ja schon)
Exploring: Jedes neu entdeckte Gebiet bringt Erfahrungspunkte. Das Entdecken von Secret Areas (z.B schwer erreichbare Berggipfel, geheime Inseln) bringt Extra-Bonis (und versteckte Händler)
Grinding: Jeder Mob gibt (logischerweise) Punkte. Rares geben einen dicken Bonus, Raidbosse sowieso (gibts ab Level 10). Viele Monster sind Teil von geheimen Quests, für die man automatisch einen Ketten- oder Serienbonus bekommt.
Selbst fürs Open und BG PvP gibts Erfahrungspunkte. (Bei PK natürlich nicht, dafür gibts Verbrechenspunkte, die EP-Leiste für die Piratenfraktion)

XLGAMES bietet dir die Welt und alle erdenklichen Basismöglichkeiten.
Wie man spielt, das bleibt einem dann selbst überlassen.
Wobei ich natürlich gestehen muss, dass es (momentan, Stand CBT4) mit Questing am Schnellsten nach oben geht.

ArcheAge ist schlichtweg eine durchaus gewagte Mischung, Sandbox- und Themeparkelemente mit Multifraktions-PvP (durch die Piraten und Territory Wars auf dem Nordkontinent) zu verbinden.
Bisher geht die Rechnung voll auf.


----------



## Rifter (6. Mai 2012)

bcofido schrieb:


> Muss man theoretisch auch nicht :-)
> 
> In ArcheAge bekommst du für so ziemlich alles Erfahrungspunkte, was du machst.
> 
> ...



  huhu... genau das LP schau ich grad.

Ja also ich will jetzt AA nicht schlecht machen... aber Level und Sandbox? Hier wird, mal wieder, unglaublich viel Spielewelt verschenkt. In EVE ist es so dass die komplette Galaxis eine Bedrohung darstellt, einfach weil es kein Level gibt. So kann Beispielsweise ein erfahrener Spieler von einer Horde NPC Piraten auseinander genommen werden nur weil dieser in einem Falschen Schiff sitzt. Ein Rookie könnte den gleichen kampf überleben.

Oder das Craften: in EVE wird alles benötigt was man so herstellen kann &#8211; einzig Nachfrage und Angebot regeln den Preis. In AA, soweit ich dich verstanden hab, können Lowies mit hochstufiger Rüstung ausgestattet werden?! Was ist mit dem ganzen Low-Kram? Will den überhaupt jemand? Und was ist mit den Materiealien haben die auch eine Stufe?

Das, dass Skillsystem aus EVE nicht das Optimum darstellt ist klar.

Das Fortschrittsystem von The Secret World hört sich da schon wesentlich spannender an &#8211; hier erspielt man sich die Skills die man haben möchte und das unabhängig der Klasse.

ArcheAge mag funktionieren - aber Sandbox?


----------



## Leolost (7. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Es gibt auf jeden fall ein Lesezeichen für die schöne ArchAge Seite.
Die Idee größerer Seeschlachten in einem MMO hat ebenfalls seinen Reiz, natürlich muss die Technische Umsetzung stimmen. ArchAge denke ich dass es, im Blick zu behalten wird. 


> Ja also ich will jetzt AA nicht schlecht machen... aber Level und Sandbox? Hier wird, mal wieder, unglaublich viel Spielewelt verschenkt.


Es hört sich für mich ebenfalls danach an, als würde dieses Spiel wie ein Thempark Seite anfängt startet, mit Hochleveln durch Questen, und dann in die Sandbox MMO Richtung umschwenkt. Aber warum auch nicht, jedes MMO hat Einflüsse von beiden Seiten des Genres. Dann ist Archage wohl ein Mmo, dass den Schwerpunkt eher auf Sandbox legt, aber Themepark Elemente übernimmt, haubtsache die Umsetzung passt. Langzeitmotivation &#8222;Endgame" wird sowieso erst der rückblick &#8222;nach ½ Jahr" zeigen. Die Total War oder Spellforce Reihe haben finde ich gezeigt, es kann klappen, hat auf den ersten Blick, Spielelemente aus verschiedene Richtungen zu mischen. Sandbox und Themepark sind da doch eher naheliegend, findet man doch Sandbox elemente oder MMO Elemete in jedem MMO wieder, wenn man nur Tief genug buddelt.

 Als Spieler kann man sich, finde ich, über jeden noch so komischen Versuch frischen Wind auf den Markt zu bringen freuen, ob es jetzt floppt oder auch nicht ist,da für mich als Konsument erstmal nebensächlich. Ich erwarte auch nicht dass irgendein Titel, dass Genre MMORPG komplett neu erfindet, ich finde es spannend was sich aktuell tut. Ein MMO mit Robotern und Pokemon anleihen, sehr strange auf den ersten Blick, aber klar warum nicht, hat das potential unglaublich lustig zu sein. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele coole Ideen in den ersten WoW Jahren, in irgendwelchen Schubladen gelandet sind, oder erschienen sind aber einfach nicht die Aufmerksamkeit bekommen haben, die sie verdient hätten. Ich habe vor Jahren kamen mehrere Artikel in dem die These aufgestellt wurde, das der Erfolg von WoW, die lange Bindung einer großen Menge an Spielern, die weiter Entwicklung im Genre verlangsamt hat. Ich halte die Aussage für durchaus nachvollziehbar, auch wenn mir natürlich ein Tieferes Hintergrundwissen bezüglich Marktforschung fehlt. ( Das gebe ich gerne zu) Jetzt wo langsam WoW in die Jahre kommt, tut sich wieder was, die Meisten Titel wurden hier ja schon zu genüge diskutiert:

- Guildwars 2, ohne klassisches Tank heiler DD Modell
- Swtor hat finde ich eine Geschichte erzählt wie ich es einem MMO nicht bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht zugetraut habe.
- Terra mit seinen Actionreichen kämpfen
- Secret World will das Genre gleich neu erfinden.
- Kingdon under fire 2 mit Strategiespiel Elementen...
- Age of Wulin, dass offline weiter läuft
- Otherland, World of Darkness online, Wildstar...
- Oder auch Spiele mit starkem MMO Einfluss wie Mechwarrior online, oder End of Nations kommen auch dazu.
- ...

 Vielleicht täuscht der Eindruck auch und ich bin es der seit einer weile wieder den Kopf über den Rand streckt. Das ich zu meiner WoW zeit den Kopf nicht über den Rand gestreckt habe, gehört auch zu den Dingen die ich bedenkenlos zugebe. Hier würde ich jetzt gerne kurz zu Elders Scrolls online &#8222;ein Forentheme weiter" abdriften, ich glaube nicht dass Bethesda ein Spiel entwickeln wird, ohne eigene Ideen reinzubringen. 
Ich werde versuchen ArchAge im Auge zu behalten, aber dass wird schwer werden, es tut sich halt sehr viel.


----------



## bcofido (9. Mai 2012)

ArcheAge stellt keinerlei Anspruch, irgendetwas Neues im Bereich MMO zu sein.
Es möchte lediglich alles Gute aus den Bereichen Sandbox und Themepark vereinen.

Jetzt ist es aber langsam an der Zeit, dass auch die deutschsprachige Community ein bisschen zu Wort kommt 

Daher bieten wir euch nun in Kooperation mit XLGAMES INC. und www.archeagesource.com die Möglichkeit, uns eure Fragen, Wünsche und Vorschläge in Punkto ArcheAge zukommen zu lassen.
Dafür haben wir auf unserer Communitypage einen Thread eröffnet, in dem ihr alles, was euch zum Thema ArcheAge auf der Seele brennt, bis Freitag nacht fragen könnt.

Q & A mit den Entwicklern

Ach ja, das Familiensystem in ArcheAge kam durch den Wunsch der westlichen Community (seinerzeit auf archeage-online.com) ins Spiel hinein.
XLGAMES geht also schon in dieser Phase, in der noch nicht mal ein Publisher für die westliche Welt feststeht, auf Wünsche und Anliegen der Spieler ein.
Die Fragen werden bis Freitag gesammelt und am Samstag im Paket übersetzt und an ArcheAdmin von archeage-online.com übergeben.

Wir würden uns über viele Teilnehmer freuen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aokB9a3_bNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mayestic (9. Mai 2012)

bcofido schrieb:


> XLGAMES geht also schon in dieser Phase, in der noch nicht mal ein Publisher für die westliche Welt feststeht, auf Wünsche und Anliegen der Spieler ein.



Ähm und was ist mit NCSoft ? Sofern ich das gelesen habe hat sich NCsoft vor ein paar Wochen dazu bereit erklärt. 
Die Domain ArcheAge.eu wurde dieses Jahr auch schon gesichert. Sucht man nach dem Besitzer kommt man zu.

XL Games Inc.
Fifth Floor
Mocatta House
Trafalgar Place, Brighton
BN14DU Brighton
United Kingdom

Auf wundersame Weise ist genau diese Adresse, genau diese Haus und genau die selbe Etage auch der Sitz von NCSoft EU. 

Von NCSoft mag man ja halten was man will aber NCSoft ist nunmal aktuell der Publisher der die meisten asiatischen Spiele auf den europäischen Markt wirft. 


Von daher behaupte ich einfach mal das es sehrwohl schon einen Publisher für ArcheAge gibt und da wundert mich auch nicht warum sie so langsam mal ihre Fühler ausstrecken und sich herantasten an die Europäer. 

Den Spruch von wegen " ArcheAge stellt keinerlei Anspruch, irgendetwas Neues im Bereich MMO zu sein. " finde ich iwie lustig. 
Es mag stimmen das es nix neues ist aber es ist etwas was es schonmal gab und dann nicht mehr benutzt wurde oder nur halbherzig. 
Es gibt soviel altes in ArchAge was für sehr viele Spieler die nicht schon 10+ Jahre MMOs spielen total neu sein dürfte. 

Sei es das Housing, die Spielerstädte, und auch das PvP- / Piratensystem, Handwerk, An-/ und Abbau der eigenen Rohstoffe, das wegfallen der magischen Reisemöglichkeiten zurück zu eigenen Schiffen und gemieteten Fluggeräten.
Aber loben wir es mal lieber nicht in den Himmel. Der Absturz könnte umso schmerzlicher sein . Trotzdem verfolge ich AA schon ne ganze Weile und das was ich sehen konnte war schon ziemlich nett. 

In solch einer virtuellen Welt könnte ich mir glatt vorstellen mal wieder etwas länger zu verweilen als meine standartmäßigen drei Monate.
Die meisten Spiele interessieren mich danach nicht mehr weils im Endcontent sowieso überall gleich ist. 

MfG


----------



## bcofido (11. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> XL Games Inc.
> Fifth Floor
> Mocatta House
> Trafalgar Place, Brighton
> ...



Jop, diese Page ist mittlerweile auf http://www.archeage.com/en?locale=en umgeleitet.

Aber Gamebreaker.tv hat wohl einen Tipp von XLGAMES bekommen:

http://www.gamebreaker.tv/mmorpg/archeage-coming-to-europe/

Im Video spricht der Reporter über eine Nachricht von XLGAMES, die dick mit dem Finger auf die Gerüchte um NCSoft zeigt.
Damit verdichten sich natürlich die Hinweise immer mehr.

Ich gehe außerdem davon aus, dass XLGAMES diesen "Tipp" auch schon anderen Redaktionen der westlichen Welt zugespielt hat 

Greetz
Fido


----------



## bcofido (24. Mai 2012)

Die CBT5 in Korea und China rückt ja in immer greifbarere Nähe. Viele Spieler aus der ganzen Welt fiebern diesem Ereignis entgegen und die Hoffnung blieb bis zum Schluss, dass nicht nur ausgewählte Tester der CBT4 an diesem großen Ereignis teilnehmen können. 

Entgegen aller Erwartungen hat XLGAMES nun doch begonnen, weitere Tester zu rekrutieren.

ArcheAge CBT5 Anmeldung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der übersetzte Wortlaut der Anmeldungsseite:

*ArcheAge CBT5 / 2012
**Wir suchen Betatester!*

 Der zeitliche Ablauf der CBT5 steht noch nicht endgültig fest.
Nach Abschluss der Korrekturarbeiten der CBT4 und weiterer Entwicklungen wird die CBT5 stattfinden
 Es wird derzeit außerdem neuer Content hinzugefügt und bald Neues bekanntgegeben.
 Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Anmeldung für willige Tester geöffnet.
Wir suchen neue Tester für unsere CBT5.
Nach Betrachtung aller formellen und informellen Angaben wird der Tester in einem Auswahlverfahren ausgewählt.
 Eure Mühe ist nicht umsonst, dieser Test wird länger dauern, als ihr zur Anmeldung braucht (Anm. d. Red.: Sehr witzig!)

Anmeldefrist:
24.05.2012 - offen

Berechtigt zur Anmeldung:
Registrierte Mitglieder der ArcheAge Community




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die weiteren Schritte und Minimum-Systemvoraussetzungen werden im weiteren Verlauf besprochen.

Wir dürfen hier nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass die Anmeldung für die CBT5 nur mit einer gültigen KSSN durchgeführt werden kann. Es sind nur in Korea lebende Inhaber einer KSSN zur Anmeldung für die CBT5 berechtigt. Selbst dann werden die Spieler von XLGAMES ausgewählt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Echo hierauf riesig sein wird, daher wird XLGAMES die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen verstärken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freuen wir uns, die CBT5 wird nach dieser Ankündigung sehr bald starten.

Zum Vergleich:
Die Anmeldung für die CBT4 begann einen Monat vor Beginn.
Die Anmeldung für die CBT3 begann 3 Wochen vor Beginn.

Greetz,
Fido
PR & Media
Archeage Online


----------



## bcofido (27. Mai 2012)

*ArcheAge für Japan angekündigt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Am heutigen Pfingstsonntag fand in Tokyo das GameOn Festival 2012 statt. Bei diesem Event handelte es sich um ein großes Community- und Gamertreffen des japanischen Gaming Publishers GameOn. Dabei kam es neben spannenden PvP Gefechten (Internationale Meisterschaften in A.V.A. und nationale Meisterschaften in Continent of the Ninth) und einem großen Showprogramm auch zur Vorstellung aktueller und kommender Titel aus dem eigenen Hause. Wir waren zusammen mit anderen Usern von archeage-online.de im Livestream zu Gast und genossen eine wunderbare Show mit vielen Überraschungen und Enthüllungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Bereits vor einigen Wochen berichteten wir, dass wir stark davon ausgehen, ArcheAge an diesem Tag zum ersten Mal vor japanischem Publikum enthüllt zu sehen. GameOn hatte bereits im Jahr 2009 einen Publishingvertrag mit XLGAMES für Japan abgeschlossen. Als während der Ankündigungsphase von einem "geheimen" Titel geredet wurde, der präsentiert werden sollte, war es so gut wie sicher, dass von ArcheAge die Rede ist. Unsere Vermutungen sollten sich alle bewahrheiten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Alle weiteren Informationen findet ihr in unserer News!

*Greetz,
Fido
PR & Media
Archeage Online DE


----------



## Rifter (27. Mai 2012)

Die Landschaft schaut ja nett aus, schöne Grafik.

Was mich allerdings stark irritiert sind die nicht ganz so hübschen Charaktere...
Und die Animationen schauen auch noch arg unnatürlich aus!


----------



## Hariharan (2. Juni 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stark irritiert sind die nicht ganz so hübschen Charaktere...
> Und die Animationen schauen auch noch arg unnatürlich aus!



Ja, das kritisiere ich auch.
Aber es wird ja weiter daran gearbeitet, geht von einer geschlossenen Beta in die nächste.

Fido hat heute ein Fanvideo aus China in seinem YT-Channel gepostet und das ist einfach wunderschön geworden, finde ich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifP00smzwFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was mich noch interessieren würde:
Kommt XLGAMES dieses Jahr auf die Gamescom?


----------



## bcofido (6. Juni 2012)

Na dann mal Danke fürs Posten ^^

Tencent hat mittlerweile nen neuen Trailer zum Melee Combat rausgehauen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rraclF_eqhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem noch eine wichtige Neuigkeit in eigener Sache:

Am Sonntag, dem 10.06.2012 findet um 18 Uhr unser nächster ArcheCast statt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen 

*01. Zusammenfassung der Ereignisse seit ArcheCast #01
02. CBT5 Vorschau
03. Die Neuigkeiten von der E3
04. Die Gamescom 2012
05. Q&A mit dem Team
06. Diskussion: Wie muss MMORPG heute?*

Es können je nach der aktuellen Lage auch weitere Punkte dazu kommen. Dazu können wir im Moment aber keine näheren Angaben machen. Auch werden wir ein paar interne Punkte bei Gegebenheit zur Sprache bringen.

Bitte bringt eure Freunde, Bekannten und vor allem eure Fragen mit. Auch dieser Cast wird natürlich wieder aufgezeichnet und für alle, die nicht teilnehmen können, im Nachhinein auf Youtube ausgestrahlt.

Greetz
Fido


----------



## bcofido (13. Juni 2012)

So, da jetzt allerhand Neuigkeiten zusammenkamen, hier die Kurzfassung mit Links:

Zunächst hat massively.com ein Interview veröffentlicht, in dem XLGAMES noch einmal deutlich machte, dass ArcheAge definitiv in den Westen kommen wird!
Interview mit massively in der deutschen Version

Diese Thematik wurde auch im offiziellen Twitter noch einmal bestätigt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute Mittag war es dann auch in Russland soweit. Das Multigaming-Portal goha.ru veröffentlichte ein Videointerview mit dem COO von XLGAMES.
Hierbei bekannte sich der COO klar zu Russland und einer eigenen russischen Lokalisierung mit eigenem russischen Publisher!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFUVvAF4fl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interview mit Goha.ru in deutscher Sprache

Außerdem hat die deutsche ArcheAge-Community eine Umfrage für XLGAMES in Auftrag gegeben, bei der dem Entwickler eine aktuelle Übersicht über unser MMO-Empfinden gegeben werden soll.
Hierbei würden wir uns über eure Unterstützung freuen. 10 schnell zu beantwortende Fragen ohne IP- oder sonstige Datenerfassung.

ArcheAgeDE MMO Survey

Am Sonntag fand nun auch unser dritter ArcheCast statt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sAOcTRtNALk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MP3 für unterwegs

Das waren die News in Kürze!

Greetz
Fido


----------



## pk-cyborg (2. Juli 2012)

gibts irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu ArcheAge?


----------



## bcofido (3. Juli 2012)

pk-cyborg schrieb:


> gibts irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu ArcheAge?



Na dann wollen wir mal:

*1. Deutsche Umfrage abgeschlossen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1.000 Personen nahmen an der Umfrage teil, auch viele Mitglieder der Buffed-Community haben sich beteiligt, dafür schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank :-)
Die gesammelten Ergebnisse wurden bereits an XLGAMES übermittelt.

Alle Details und weitere Informationen zu den Daten findet ihr hier.
*Ergebnisse der deutschen ArcheAge Community-Umfrage*

2. Neue Interviews

Auf der E3 gab der COO von XLGAMES ein weiteres Interview mit mmorpg.com, das nun veröffentlicht wurde
*E3 2012: XLGames im Gespräch mit MMORPG.COM*

Außerdem gab Jake Song, der CEO von XLGAMES, der koreanischen Multigaming-Plattform inven.co.kr ein weiteres Interview 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Interview von Inven (Korea) mit Jake Song*

Dort gab er einen exklusiven Ausblick auf die Inhalte der CBT5, seine Meinung zu Konsolenspielen ab und erläuterte die Unterschiede von ArcheAge zu Spielen wie Diablo III oder Blade & Soul.

*3. Das Getuschel um die Gamescom*

Kommt XLGAMES nun auf die Gamescom oder nicht? Diese Frage kursiert momentan in den Fangemeinschaften.
Der englischsprachige Facebookauftritt von ArcheAge konnte auch hier für Informationen und Gerüchte sorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wurde eine englischsprachige Umfrage angekündigt und der Ausblick auf die Gamescom gleichzeitig freigegeben.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall während der gesamten Gamescom anwesend sein und den Administrator der größten westlichen AA-Comm, archeagesource.com, zu Gast haben.
Auch für die im November stattfindende G*Star 2012 laufen unsere Planungen auf Hochtouren.

*4. China bereitet sich auf die CBT5 vor*

In China konnten sich die Fans "ArcheAge Punkte" erspielen, die sie nun in verschiedene Preise umtauschen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht, ein paar Merchandise-Artikel, inklusive einer schönen ArcheAge Goldmedaille!

Ab übermorgen können sie sich auch Spielzeit in der Beta erkaufen, allerdings begrenzte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Diamanten entsprechen 7 Tagen Spielzeit.
Quelle für diese Information ist das ukrainische ArcheAge-LiveJournal:
http://archeage-ru.livejournal.com/

*5. Start der CBT5?*

Nachdem die chinesische Lokalisierung für die CBT5 abgeschlossen ist und die momentan stattfindenden In-House-Tests (nennen wir sie mal CBT5-Alpha) gut vorangehen, ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Start der CBT5 announced wird.
Einige chinesische und koreanische Quellen sprechen vom 08.08.2012 als möglichen Starttermin.
Dieser würde gut passen, sprach doch XLGAMES selbst von "Late Summer" als Termin der CBT5.
Auch von der Dauer her soll sich die CBT5 kaum von der CBT4 unterscheiden, es wird also wieder einiges zu testen geben.
*
6. Und was hat das jetzt mit Frogster auf sich?*

Es gab vor einiger Zeit ein Interview mit Brian Knox (En Masse Entertainment) über die Zukunft von Tera und EME.
Dabei kam es zu folgendem Zitat:



> *Q: What's the next game En Masse is going to bring over to the states? ArcheAge? TERA can't be the only thing on the books if EME is going to stay solvent and not fire half the staff. :L*
> 
> *Knox*: "*We are talking to quite a few developers western and eastern but nothing we can announce yet.*
> * I am personally quite excited for ArcheAge as I know a number of the developers that are working on it."*


Quelle: Tera US Forum

Tatsache ist, dass es auf der E3 ein Treffen zwischen XLGAMES und (unter anderem) EME gegeben hat.
Die Verhandlungen mit verschiedenen Publishern für NA, EU, SEA und RU laufen momentan auf Hochtouren.

So ist es kaum verwunderlich, dass Frogster/Gameforge auch sein Interesse an ArcheAge bekundet hat.
Das hat einen wahren Proteststurm anrollen lassen (aufgrund der Probleme bei TERA)

Weitere Informationen hier
*
7. Aktuelle Videos*

Zum Schluss noch ein paar aktuelle Videos aus der letzten Zeit:

Chinese Game Developer Conference - Art of Fighting Techdemo




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wkPC5d2fto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Low Level Gameplay Trailer by Tencent




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WTq1EIOEuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So, das sollte es so weit sein 

Greetz
Fido


----------



## Rifter (3. Juli 2012)

bcofido schrieb:


> *1. Deutsche Umfrage abgeschlossen*
> 
> 1.000 Personen nahmen an der Umfrage teil, auch viele Mitglieder der Buffed-Community haben sich beteiligt, dafür schon mal vielen herzlichen Dank :-)
> Die gesammelten Ergebnisse wurden bereits an XLGAMES übermittelt.
> ...



Ein wirklich interessantes Ergebnis, nicht nur für AA...
In der Zufriedenheitsfrage liegt EVE noch vor WoW! Für mich der Überraschungssieger - bedenkt man das in der Frage "Welches Spiel gespielt wurde" WoW abgeschlagen auf Platz 1 ist und EvE nur Rang 7 belegt.

Um SW:ToR tut es mir nur echt leid. Tolle Story, die Charaktere spielen sich toll, Instanzen waren ganz nett. Auf 50 gab es dann aber wenig zu tun und die Welt(en) waren teilweise lielos designed. Nach dieser Umfrage wird es als der größte Flop angesehn...


----------



## bcofido (3. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Ein wirklich interessantes Ergebnis, nicht nur für AA...
> In der Zufriedenheitsfrage liegt EVE noch vor WoW! Für mich der Überraschungssieger - bedenkt man das in der Frage "Welches Spiel gespielt wurde" WoW abgeschlagen auf Platz 1 ist und EvE nur Rang 7 belegt.
> 
> Um SW:ToR tut es mir nur echt leid. Tolle Story, die Charaktere spielen sich toll, Instanzen waren ganz nett. Auf 50 gab es dann aber wenig zu tun und die Welt(en) waren teilweise lielos designed. Nach dieser Umfrage wird es als der größte Flop angesehn...



Die Frage nach den gespielten MMOs war eine Frage mit Mehrfachantwort, bei der Zufriedenheit musste man sich seinen Favoriten raussuchen, das schon mal vorweg.

Ich würde diese Umfrage jetzt nicht als repräsentativ für die gesamte deutschsprachige MMO-Szene ansehen.
Der Großteil dieser Umfrage wurde von den Mitgliedern der AA-Community bestritten und anderen Gästen.

Dabei handelt es sich zu großen Teilen um Liebhaber von Sandbox-Spielen und vielen Spielern, die reinen Themepark einfach nicht mehr sehen können.
Deswegen auch der wirklich große Erfolg von EVE und das schlechte Abschneiden von SWTOR.
Viele Leute in der Comm sagten schon, dass SWTOR einfach der traurige Höhepunkt der letzten Jahre war, was natürlich auch am Bekanntheitsgrad des Spieles liegt.
Und dass so gut wie jeder WoW auch länger gespielt hat, dürfte auch auf der Hand liegen.
Die meisten, denen WoW am besten gefallen hat, haben bei den individuellen Bemerkungen geschrieben, dass sie sich auf Classic, BC und teilweise WotLK beziehen würden.

Letzten Endes spiegelt die Umfrage genau die Sicht von Menschen wieder, die endlich das Beste aus allen Bereichen haben wollen.
Deshalb auch der Erdrutschvote für sinnvolles Crafting und eine offene Welt.
Wenn man die Frage nach den gewünschten Features umdreht, hat man schon fast das klassische Themenpark-MMO.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (4. Juli 2012)

Interessant find ich an den Zahlen für DAoC in Bezug zu "Habe gespielt" und "bin zufrieden" den geringstenen Unterschied. Es wird ja wohl keiner zufrieden angekreuzt haben, wenn ers nicht gespielt hat...


----------



## bcofido (5. Juli 2012)

Was für eine aufregende Woche! Die Umfrageergebnisse aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum liegen XLGAMES seit 3 Tagen vor und jetzt hat auch der Rest der Welt losgelegt. 

Heute Nacht wurde offiziell die * englischsprachige *Survey gestartet:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei der Umfrage geht es ein bisschen mehr ans Eingemachte, im Vergleich zu unserer gibt es dort auch demografische Erhebungen. Selbstverständlich kann und sollte man aus unserem Raum auch dort teilnehmen, wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist. Darauf kommt es nämlich in dieser Umfrage an. Auf die Frage eines Franzosen nach lokalisierten Versionen wurde geantwortet, dass es eine rein englische Umfrage bleiben wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wir können euch nochmals nur wieder danken, durch eure Meinungen hat der deutschsprachige Raum schon mal Stellung bezogen. Jetzt dürfen NA, EU und alle englischsprachigen Spieler mitmachen. Auch bei den Russen wurde die Umfrage schon veröffentlicht, von daher ist von sehr vielen Teilnehmern auszugehen.

Teilnehmen könnt ihr unter dem folgenden Link:

ArcheAge International Survey

Auch hier jetzt schon Danke für eure Mithilfe!

Greetz
Fido


----------



## bcofido (12. Juli 2012)

*ArcheAge erhält Mature-Rating *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der heutigen Downtime wurde wieder ein Kessel Buntes auf die offizielle Homepage von Archeage gepackt. Neben der Ausgabe sogenannter "Successor Keys" an die CBT5-Qualifikanten wurde mit Wirkung vom 29.06.2012 auch die Altersfreigabe des Spiels in Korea von bisher "15" auf "Mature" heraufgestuft.

Gründe für das Mature-Rating im Einzelnen:


Sexual Content (Sexuell anstößiger Inhalt)
Blood & Gore (Blut & Gewalt)
Drug Abuse (Drogen-/Alkoholmißbrauch)
Vollständige News

*Neues Video*

Die ArcheAge Zwischensequenzen waren in der CBT3 noch vorhanden, wurden aber in der CBT4 erst mal rausgenommen.
Comeback in der CBT5 nicht ausgeschlossen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQcJXUbgOaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Greetz
Fido


----------



## Davinho1 (13. Juli 2012)

Die Grafik sah auf einem Livestream von Steparu nicht so schön aus, wie man aus den Trailern hätten vermuten hätte können. Klar hinter Tera, TSW und GW2. Kampfsystem auch eher unspektakulär und von den Animationen her schwach. Ich denke allerdings, dass ArcheAge ganz andere Prioritäten setzt - scheinbar gibt es unendlich Möglichkeiten, sich in der Umwelt auszutoben und auf diese einen Einfluss auszuüben (nicht so wannabe-like wie bei GW2). Auf diesen Aspekt bin ich gespannt.


----------



## bcofido (19. Juli 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Die Grafik sah auf einem Livestream von Steparu nicht so schön aus, wie man aus den Trailern hätten vermuten hätte können. Klar hinter Tera, TSW und GW2. Kampfsystem auch eher unspektakulär und von den Animationen her schwach. Ich denke allerdings, dass ArcheAge ganz andere Prioritäten setzt - scheinbar gibt es unendlich Möglichkeiten, sich in der Umwelt auszutoben und auf diese einen Einfluss auszuüben (nicht so wannabe-like wie bei GW2). Auf diesen Aspekt bin ich gespannt.



Anti Aliasing und die neu aufgesetzte CryEngine3 werden nur zwei der Highlights in der CBT5 sein.

Die CBT5 Zeitfolge wurde heute offiziell angekündigt. 
China und Korea haben fast zeitgleich den Start bekanntgegeben.

*ArcheAge CBT5*
* Zeitraum: 16.08.2012 - 31.08.2012*
*Bewerbungsphase bis: 20.08.2012*
*Erste Testerbekanntgabe (und vermutlich ab da Client Download): 10.08.2012*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Diese und viele weitere Informationen in unserem heutigen Special:
ArcheAge Special

Das Let´s Play ArcheAge Videomagazin hat einen selbsterstellten Trailer zu diesem Anlass veröffentlicht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcDpE2tg_to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bcofido (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​_Orchidna_​Nachdem XLGAMES gestern den Youtube Channel von ArcheAge neu sortiert und "aufgeräumt" hat, wurde soeben das erste "Storyteaser"-Video veröffentlicht.
Es handelt sich dabei um eine neue Protagonistin der Haupthelden aus der Lore von ArcheAge.
Sie wird als die "Cousine" von Kyprosa Daeior gehandelt.
Leider konnte ich dieses Kapitel noch nicht aus dem Koreanischen übersetzen, aber es gibt immerhin eine englische Übertragung davon.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WS_wBZG7e3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit ist der Teaser-Reigen zur CBT5 eröffnet, weitere Videos werden nun in regelmäßigen kurzen Abständen folgen.

Weitere Informationen zum Teaser, der Serie und der verwendeten Techniken auf archeage-online.de.


----------



## pk-cyborg (2. August 2012)

Danke für die vielen Infos 
Ich hoffe es gibt bald News zum Release in Europa. Ich hoffe so sehr das ArcheAge zu uns kommt.
Es sieht einfach nur episch aus und ich wollte schon immer mal so ein Sandbox-MMO spielen.
Solltet ihr weitere Infos über ArcheAge erhalten, wäre ich euch sehr sehr dankbar wenn ihr sie hier postet.
Vielen Danke dafür schon mal im vorraus.

lg pk


----------



## bcofido (10. September 2012)

Die CBT5 ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes wirklich "wie im Flug" vorbeigegangen.
Hier mein Abschluss-Special in 2 Teilen, 2 Stunden Material mit allen Gebieten und dem OST des Spiels.

Part 1 (Westlicher Kontinent Nuia)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EuTIHD3Dnow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Part 2 (Östlicher Kontinent Harihara + Bonus)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4nwn7RNaU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis zur OBT im November/Dezember

Greetz
Fido


----------



## Elda (13. September 2012)

Kann jeder an der Open beta teilnehmen?


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Huhu, gibts hier neue Infos? Das ist seit Langem das Einzige MMO, das mich wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Rifter (25. Juli 2013)

Schade find ich wirklich das man die Charakterentwiklung auch wieder über Level generieren will.

Ich denke das Leveln hat mehr Nach- als Vorteile...
Zu aller erst: Leveln stinkt mittlerweile an, mich jedenfalls. Nach gefühlten 5.000 Level die ich in diversen MMOs errungen hab, reicht es. Es ist, für mich, einfach nur noch demotivierend.
Und man grenzt Gebiete voneinander ab. Warum steht mir nicht die komplette Welt offen, warum kann ich nicht überall hin? Wenn ich dann mal 20 Level gemacht hab, warum ist der Wolf "auf Level 1" so schwach? Sinn?

Auch stört mich an dem Spiel das die Mobs, in der sonst so schönen Welt, irgendwie total deplatziert wirken. Alles ist so Knuffig, hübsch, fantastisch... warum man sich nicht mal an die reale Tierwelt orientieren kann erschließt sich mir nicht.

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin kein Hater. Es ist nur sehr, sehr schade um ein Sandbox MMO – wovon es trauriger weiße noch zu wenige gibt. Trotzdem warte ich gespannt auf ArcheAge.


----------



## Mayestic (25. Juli 2013)

Elender Leichenschänder  Hier Leichen von 11/2012 ausbuddeln und deine Spuren hinterlassen.

Was das leveln betrifft. Ich kenne es noch ohne Level halt aus Ultima Online aber auch in UO konntest du nicht einfach hingehn wohin du wolltest. 
Ich meine okay, hingehn schon aber alleine niemals überleben weil deine Skills einfach zu schlecht trainiert waren und dich die größeren Viecher wie Drachen oder Dämonen einfach umgenatzt haben als onehit. 

Eigentlich ist es in z.B. WoW, Rift, SWTOR oder wegen meiner noch Guildwars2 nicht anders. Das Land kannst du mit jedem Level betreten nur überleben tust du dort nicht. 

In ArcheAge sind die Mobs alle knuffig ? Du hast ne komische Art "knuffig" zu definieren. 
Warum man sich nicht an der realen Tierwelt orientieren kann ?
Warum spielst du Onlinespiele wenn du Realität haben willst. Geh doch lieber in den Zoo oder mach ne Safari in Afrika. 

Also ich will mich nicht wirklich so richtig durch Horden von "echtem" Viehzeugs kloppen.
Das eigentliche Problem ergibts sich dann aber auch wie soll ein MMO aussehn das sich hauptsächlich auf reale Flora und Fauna stützt ? 
Dürfen wir dann alle nur Menschen als Rasse wählen weil nen Elfen, nen Orc oder Zwerg hab ich noch nie gesehn. 
Humanoide Mobs sollen dann wohl auch realitätsnah sein und dann dürfte es also nur menschliche Mobs als Gegner geben ? 

Magie ? Mal ehrlich, gibts nicht. Wir belassen es also bei Pfeil und Bogen bzw Schwert und Schild. Zumindest Waffen haben wir ja real genug entwickelt.

Wie ist das mit dem sterben des Chars ? Darf es unrealistisch sein oder solls realistisch sein und wenn ein Spieler stirbt egal ob durch ein Monster oder evtl durch Lag, tot ist tot und tot bleibt tot ?

Also ich bin sehr froh darüber das die Realität nicht sonderlich viel in MMOs zu suchen hat. 

Interessant wäre es schon da geb ich dir erst mal recht. Was wäre wenn eine Reise zur Instanz im z.B. Himalaya auf der Suche nach dem Yeti wirklich mehrere Tage dauern würde und man während dieser Reise natürlich online sein muss. 
Was wäre wenn der Raidabend dann damit anfangen würde das erst mal das Basislager aufgeschlagen wird, dann sucht man mehrere Wochen und Monate nach dem Yeti um ihn dann evtl zu töten und als Beute winkt dann ein Gegenstand für alle und nicht andersrum 


Ausserdem hätte ich Angst vor dem Springer-Verlag und Tierschützern die dann bemängeln das MMOs nun Killerspiele sind. Killerspiele weil man realistische Nachbauten von echten Tieren im Accord umnatzen würde und auch von Welpen, Rehkitzen und Delphinen oder Walen oder iwas was sonst im realen Leben unter Artenschutz steht ........ ihr wisst was ich meine. Ich hab keine Lust das noch weiter auszuführen.




Wer mehr Realität haben möchte sollte einfach drüber nachdenken den Rechner auszuschalten und sich der Realität zu stellen. Geht raus, die Sonne lacht, die Sonne brennt, die Fliegen summen, die Fliegen stechen, der Alkohol fliest und auf Malle klauen die Polizisten den Touristen die Sangriaeimer.


----------



## Rifter (25. Juli 2013)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Elender Leichenschänder  Hier Leichen von 11/2012 ausbuddeln und deine Spuren hinterlassen.



Hatte die Wahl euch mit einem Neuen Fred auf die Nerver zu gehn oder mein Kommentar in ein alten Thread zu hinterlassen .



> Was das leveln betrifft. Ich kenne es noch ohne Level halt aus Ultima Online aber auch in UO konntest du nicht einfach hingehn wohin du wolltest.
> Ich meine okay, hingehn schon aber alleine niemals überleben weil deine Skills einfach zu schlecht trainiert waren und dich die größeren Viecher wie Drachen oder Dämonen einfach umgenatzt haben als onehit.



Das leidigste am Leveln ist das der niedrigstrufige Content so komplett nutzlos ist... 80% des Contents interessiert ein Spieler auf max. level nicht. Das kann doch nicht im Sinne der entwickler sein? Ich weiß nicht wie ArcheAge das macht aber auch das Craften gestaltet sich so (zu mal man 99% sowieso in die Tonne kloppt) ein stück Holz ist ein Holz. Eiche, Buche, Tanne haben verschiede Eigenschaften und eignen sich für vielerlei Arbeiten. Warum sollte mein Bogen aus der starren Tanne (Level 60) bestehn, wenn sich Eiche (Level 10) viel besser eignet?


----------



## Masura1 (3. August 2013)

ich hätte da mal ein paar Fragen zu ArcheAge 

1)Stimmt es das es in Kora eine Altersfreigabe von 18 hat
2)Ist eigentlich schon bekannt ob es auch auf deutsch Released und was für Server typen es gibt (EU+US, EU, oder auch Sprachengenerierte Server)
3)Was für eine Systemvorausetzung hat es in der Kor. Version


----------



## Rifter (4. August 2013)

Hab ja schon ein Auge auf ArcheAge geworfen und bin von den Sandbox Elementen stark angetan! 

Aber was so an Feedback aus Korea kommt, ist echt traurig.
- F2P/P2W und die Spielerzahlen sinken weiter:
>>> Klick mich <<< (AA auf Platz 16.)

Wobei sie auf Platz 2 gestartet sind. Da ham die Entwickler/Publisher AA hart gegen die Wand gefahren - vergleichbar mit TORtanic.


----------



## amnie (5. August 2013)

kann mal wer übersetzen?

vor allem wenn hier gesagt wird 'vergleichbar' mit TOR (tortanic? 2011 hat angerufen, würde gerne seinen 'witz' wieder haben), das sich ja bekanntlicher weise ganz gut hält.

ehrlich gesagt würde mich wundern wenn archage auch nur annähernt 500.000 abos halten könnte, zumal ja im europäischen raum die auswahl an publishern begrenzt is un angeblich frogster ganz oben auf der liste steht. das wäre nicht das erste mal, dass die ein vielversprechendes - extrem gehyptes - spiel voll vor die wand gefahren haben und ich möchte ungern nochmal ein gutes spiel anfangen nur um dann 6 monate später aufhören zu MÜSSEN weil die server offline sind...

(vor allem weil ja auch aus einem mir unerfindlichen grund grad alle so heiß auf wildstar sind un das is ja irgendwie ma das komplette gegenteil von archage....)


----------



## Paradoxic (5. August 2013)

Ich kann dir gerne kurz erklären was los ist. Das was Rifter dort gepostet hat sind die Gamemetrics charts. Das ist so ein bisschen wie Metacritic/VGZChartz, jedoch muss man das ganze System hier extrem hinterfragen, da es eig. relativ veraltet ist. Als Erfolgsmaßstab wird bei diesem System in Korea (noch immer, obwohl es schon sehr viele Heimnutzer gibt) die Spielerzahl in den Internetcafés genommen. Das ist auch einer Gründe für das P2Win System in Korea. Wenn man Inetcafé Spieler ist und zusätzlich Abonnent, dann regeneriert man glaube ich 3x so viel Arbeitskraft (frage mich nicht nach der genauen Zahl) und kriegt deutlich mehr Lulu Coins (damit kann spezielle Gegenstände kaufen und son Kappes) als derjenige, der sein Abo hat und zu Hause spielt. Arbeitskraft ist in AA sehr wichtig, denn die benötigst du für alles was mit Crafting zu tun hat (Anpflanzen/craften usw.). Erschwerend kommt halt hinzu, dass man sich Arbeitskraft Kekse (P2Win) kaufen kann. 

Was ich jedoch immer wieder den Leuten, die das Spiel noch nie gespielt haben (ich habe selber 3 Monate in Korea gespielt), versuche zu erklären ist, dass es für mich kein Wunder ist, das AA nicht den erhofften Erfolg hatte. Dass das Spiel vor die Wand gefahren wurde ist kompletter Unsinn und ich möchte jedes Mal laut schreien, wenn es (Unwissende) von sich geben, aber das Spiel hat dort unglaubliche Konkurrenz (Lineage/Aion/Blade & Soul/ Tera, die dort Mio. Spieler haben) und hat für den koreanischen Markt eine fast unumgängliche Schwäche:

*Es ist viel, viel zu Westlich.*

Das Spiel spielt sich bis auf in Kleinigkeiten (irgendwelche Bademode, man kann Bärenbabys anpflanzen/in Autos rumfahren) nicht wie ein koreanisches Spiel, sondern ein Spiel, welches im Westen entwickelt wurden ist. Es gibt ne durchgängige Storyline, keine richtigen Grindquests usw. usw. Hinzu kommt, dass das Pvp zwar fantastisch und durchdacht ist, Burgbelagerungen aber immer noch nicht so ausgefeilt ist, wie es sich die Koreaner wünschen, die halt Lineage und so Späße gewohnt sind.

Das alles ist für uns aber komplett uninteressant, denn dieses Modell wird NIEMALS zu uns nach Deutschland kommen, da Trion für den Shop usw. verantwortlich ist und sich an Rift orientieren wird, zumindest vermute und hoffe ich das. Und es wird übrigens ganz sicher nicht mit Abo starten, das wäre Selbstmord und das weiß Trion.

Tu mir einen Gefallen, höre nicht auf die Leute, die sagen, das Spiel wäre gescheitert (das ist nichts persönliches gegen dich, Rifter). Das ist so ein wenig wie mit den Buffed Kommentaren seit 500 Jahren, die sagen, dass Wow bei 12,11,10 Millionen Spielern jedes mal stirbt - also großer Mumpitz.

Was definitiv stimmt ist, dass das Spiel nicht den Erfolg hatte den es verdient hätte, was aber vorrangig mit Publisher-Entscheidungen zu tun hatte. Das Spiel ist immer noch populär, aber halt kein Lineage Killer oder was weiß ich. 

Das Einzige was sich klären muss ist eben, wie viel Einfluss Trion - neben dem Shop - auf die Contententwicklung und Anpassungen hat. Ich würde behaupten, dass sie mehr Einfluss haben als die Publisher in Russland oder vlt. sogar China, da Trion schließlich Europa UND Nordamerika bedient, aber das muss sich halt zeigen. Ansonsten ist AA noch immer ein großartiges Spiel und seit F2P sind die Spielerzahlen eig. relativ stabil.


----------



## Masura1 (5. August 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> kann mal wer übersetzen?
> 
> vor allem wenn hier gesagt wird 'vergleichbar' mit TOR (tortanic? 2011 hat angerufen, würde gerne seinen 'witz' wieder haben), das sich ja bekanntlicher weise ganz gut hält.
> 
> ...




Ähm es ist schon lange bakannt das es bei uns Trion übernimmt und das sie dieses Jahr noch mit der Beta startet und vermutlich aber erst 2014 Frühling startet.

Zur Betaanmeldung gehts übringens hier 
http://www.archeagegame.com/en/register/


----------



## Rifter (5. August 2013)

> Tu mir einen Gefallen, höre nicht auf die Leute, die sagen, das Spiel wäre gescheitert (das ist nichts persönliches gegen dich, Rifter). Das ist so ein wenig wie mit den Buffed Kommentaren seit 500 Jahren, die sagen, dass Wow bei 12,11,10 Millionen Spielern jedes mal stirbt - also großer Mumpitz.



Sei es wie es will... AA läuft in Asien schlecht, wie du selbst sagst ist AA nicht für diesen Markt entwickelt worden.
Ist aber XLGames, als asiatischer Entwickler, nicht ein stückweit abhängig von Asiatischen Markt?
Oder anders gefragt: kann AA bei uns, auch ohne den asiantischen Markt, überleben?
Und das wichtigste: kann AA so erfolgreich werden das extra wegen dem Westen XLGames AA mit Content versorgen wird?
Gerne auch mit Beispielen...


----------



## Paradoxic (5. August 2013)

Hab ich deine drei Punkte nicht bestätigt? Steht doch genau so in meinem Text. Nur AA ist nicht gescheitert oder tot, das wollte ich mit meinem Text nur ausdrücken.

Zu dem Punkt mit dem Westen. Wichtig ist halt zu sehen, dass AA nicht vor dem Aus steht, so wie es manch ein unwissender vermeint zu sagen. Die Server sind zu Stoßzeiten immer noch sehr gut gefüllt und es läuft besser als viele Spiele im Westen. Es läuft nur im Verhältnis zu den anderen Spielen in *Korea* nicht so gut, was bei uns aber durchaus als solide bis gute Spielerbasis gelten würde. Das was halt auch viele Leute verprellt hat war/ist die extreme Botproblematik und solche Dinge halt. Dennoch, AA wurde schon von Anfang an mit einem starken Fokus auf den Westen entwickelt, das wurde in so manchem Interview von früher (bevor das Spiel gestartet ist) mehrmals gesagt und das merkt man dem Spiel halt von vorne bis hinten an. Tera läuft halt bei uns nicht gut, weil es furchtbarer Grinder ist und in Korea sind halt alle viele Leute zu Blade&Soul rübergewandert, da es einfach das durchdachtere und bessere Spiel ist. Für AA gibt es aber in der Form keine Alternative, es gibt (noch) kaum/kein Spiel, was eine Mischung aus Sandbox und klassischem Themepark bietet.

Natürlich wird sich zeige, ob es sich hier beweisen kann, aber ich sehe den Markterfolg hier rein theoretisch als deutlich größer an als in Korea. Es wird jedoch ganz auf Trion ankommen. Wenn sie nicht irgendwann mal neue Marketingleute einstellen bzw. das Marketing so schlecht machen wie bisher und sich dann vlt. noch einen blöden Releasezeitraum aussuchen (wie wärs mit einem Monat oder weniger nach Teso/Wildstar/EQ Next), dann wird AA natürlich extrem leiden, weil dieses typische Asia Grinder Bild bei den Leuten tief verankert ist, auch wenn es auf AA nicht zutrifft.

Ich gebe dir in den drei angesprochenen Punkten recht, aber das AA irgendwie eingestellt wird oder irgendwelche Probleme haben wird sehe ich (noch) in weiter Ferne, da die Spielerzahlen wie schon erwähnt für westliche Firmen gut wären, in Korea jedoch nur Mittelmaß.

Zudem vergiss nicht, es ist ja nicht nur der Westen. Mail.Ru in Russland, in Japan ist es gerade gestartet, dann China usw. Also selbst wenn das Spiel in Korea eingestellt werden würde, was natürlich Quatsch ist, dann würde die Entwicklung wahrscheinlich trotzdem weitergehen, sofern die Spielerzahlen in den anderen Ländern stabil sind. Denn schließlich haben die Publisher Verträge mit XL Games und solange XL Games nicht Pleite macht (was bei dem Grundkapital der Firma doch relativ unwahrscheinlich ist), müssen sich die Jungs daran halten.

Also erst mal abwarten und dann kann man noch immer sagen ob es hier blöd läuft oder nicht.

Edit: Mensch, jetzt hast du editiert  Aber ich habe ja sogar alles schon instinktiv beantwortet


----------



## Rifter (5. August 2013)

Paradoxic schrieb:


> Edit: Mensch, jetzt hast du editiert  Aber ich habe ja sogar alles schon instinktiv beantwortet



Hab gemerkt das mein wissen um Tera auch nur auf hören sagen basiert, entschuldigung   .
Aber das Tera Content nachschub fehlt kann man schon sagen?

Naja ich hoffe das ArcheAge ein Erfolg wird aber auch das es seine nieschenrolle Akzeptiert und nicht den Weg der Casualisierung gehen will. (Hab gehört das ein Problem des PvP ist, das es zuviele und zu große Savezonen gibt.)


----------



## Paradoxic (5. August 2013)

Zu Tera habe ich nur Halbwissen, Content fehlt nicht, aber er kommt langsamer als früher. Wie gesagt, das hängt halt mit Blade and Soul zusammen, was ja schon recht ähnlich, aber deutlich polierter, besser und tiefgreifender ist. Zudem kommt es von NC Soft, dem erfolgreichsten Publisher in der östlichen Hemisphere mit Lineage, Aion usw., die ja Millionen von Spielern da drüben haben.

Das mit der Nischenrolle ist sehr richtig und ich glaube nicht das es "casualisiert" wird, da es schließlich aus Korea kommt, was ich aber persönlich als Problem sehe ist die Zielgruppe. Ich z.B. habe es geliebt, ich finde die Mischung aus Themepark und Sandbox fantastisch. Denn ich mag noch immer Raids/Inis, aber halt nicht mehr nur das, aber nur nach Schätzen tauchen, ne Farm mit nem Traktor betreiben (ja, das geht) usw. würde ich halt auch nicht immer wollen, ich brauche die Abwechslung.

Das Problem ist aber, dass es im Westen mit Sicherheit viele Leute gibt, die halt entweder nur Themepark mögen (die "typischen" WoW Spieler eben) oder nur Sandbox. Und es ist logisch, dass es in beiden Disziplinen sehr gut abschneidet, aber es ist logisch, dass es natürlich nicht so gut/komplex sein kann, wie ein Spiel, was sich nur auf den einen Aspekt fokussiert. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass AA nicht komplex ist, es ist komplexer als jedes größere MMORPG, was nach WoW erschienen ist, aber es ist halt weder Fisch noch Fleisch und hier kommt es darauf an, wie Trion es verkauft.

Das mit den zu großen Safezonen ist relativ. PVP funktioniert in AA großartig, alleine die Seeschlachten oder das wirklich reine Piratenleben (man kann dann auf keinen der Kontinente mehr, da einen jede Wache angreift) ist absolut großartig, aber es gibt halt noch Probleme bei den Burgbelagerungen. Das wird jetzt angegangen, mal sehen, was passiert.

Der Vorteil für den Westen ist halt, dass das Spiel so zu uns kommt, wie es ursprünglich erscheinen sollte. Zwerge fehlen z.B. immer noch (sollten ursprünglich Q2/13 erscheinen und kommen nun im Q4, weswegen die längere Wartezeit eig. sehr gut ist.

Mal schauen was draus wird, denn das ist für mich noch immer eines der tollsten MMORPGs, die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe, jedoch macht mir Trions Finanzproblematik und eben deren Marketingabteilung sorgen. Denn wir können uns mit Sicherheit darauf verständigen, dass die Entwickler/Designer selber großartige Arbeit bei Rift geleistet haben (Updates usw.), wenn man diese Art von WoW-Klon noch mag, aber deren anderen Abteilungen sind eher unterdurchschnittlich.


----------

